# Punishment



## ButterCloudandNoriko

There are so many things that my dogs still does that is wrong. Like earlier, he was right next to me and he lifted his leg up and peed at this shopping bag. So, when you catch your dog doing something wrong, what is your form of punishment and if you confine them, for how long? And where do you confine them?

Do any of you guys spank your dog?


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

We also do the "tap" on the nose to get attention when he is biting...it seems to catch his attention when he is overly excited etc. Sometimes I also do the "two-finger tap" on his backside (It is more like just TOUCHING or PUSHING on him)when he is going to the family shoe basket for the TENTH time in a row!!!!!! LOL...not really the tenth...but sometimes...he just is STUBBORN!!!!!! Usually, the only time he gets the "two-finger-tap" is over the shoes or cat food. Usually the loud clap and sternly saying his name works...he also gets time out occasionally. This is usually when he is SO excited to see the kids that he is jumping up which scratches-and nipping them all over and Emily gets freaked out-(he has NOT learned "settle!"). He also gets time out when he has accidents that are not my fault.

I think our little babies are small for spankings...I also read or heard...can't remember where....that too much of it...and they start to associate your hands with the spankings, and eventually will cower when you start to love them with those hands. Brinkley's "taps" are hardly enough to make that impression on him...LOL... my husband actually laughs when I do it and call it a "spankin"-he rolls his eyes







and says-"gees...that is effective!" He he. He calls it a love tap, I call it an attention getter.


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy

I also tap my babies noses when they are being bad and won't listen to me. They don't seem to mind it, but it does get their attention! When Delilah pees or starts to poop in the house, if I catch her before she is done I pick her up and say "No No!" Then I take her outside to finish - it seems to be working.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Tap them on the nose??!?! Never thought of that. Exactly how do you tap them? I also heard to hit them with like a rolled up newspaper...but NOT a thick one. Just to get their attention, and the loud, thumb sound of the newspaper scares them. 

It's frustrating right now because just when you think he knows where to potty, he up and goes raising his leg and marking his territory. WHAT IS THAT? Do I have to start ALL over with the potty training? Do I have to keep a really close eye on him now? If he wasn't soo incredibly cute, I'd ring his neck by now! JK He was RIGHT next to me on the floor and there's was a white shopping bag. He just walked right next to me and aim fire at the bag! I was soooo shocked, I couldnt even scold him until he finished. ARGGGGH


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I tapped my child's noise last night because he did something wrong. It just felt weird to me. He probably didn't even think I was punishing him. We were both







. Oh well


----------



## Mystify79

Tuffy has had trouble learning the word "No" so when he's really misbehaving I'll tap his rump (not spank, but give him a light tap) and that usually distracts him long enough for me to stop whatever it is he's doing. I've tapped his nose before but that had zero effect.. kinda like the word No


----------



## doctorcathy

well, now when i say "hey" really loud and mean---sprite cowers....i fell soooo bad. anyway, i would give a correction if your dog marks things. like when we're out and we dont want gruffi to pee, we just tell him no and to wait a little bit. definitely stop him from marking though. a friend has a dog that pees on EVERYTHING, and i mean EVERYTHING. on new rugs, sofas, drapes, everywhere at the vets office---anyway, i'd give a really hard correction that'd make the dog cry. like seriously---it works. i'm talking about a martingale collar...i wouldnt use a choke collar. good luck!!! and also...the nose is really really sensitive, this one trainer used to get a piece of plastic and whack the dogs nose a correction(i read a book). all of you should try a martingale collar...it really works well.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

He marked on the baby wipe thingy today. I WOULD have scolded him, but I think him being nuetered today is enough punishment.


----------



## Kaley

well my bf makes noise with a newspaper.. and that;s all it takes.. he has never had to use it.. but they both seems to respect it..


----------



## 2happymalts

Punishment, the dreaded word, it is a good thing I have no human children because I truly live up to the definition of spoiling my malts and I would have ruined human children







. However, I have learned it is important to let them know who is in control (or at least who thinks they are in control







) one thing I do is snap my fingers and say no very loudly, it works 95% of the time. The snapping of the fingers gets their attention and then they hear the no very clearly as they are not distracted with what they were doing. Works for me


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I don't know what's up w/my pups. I don't know what I'm doing is working or not. I tried everything. I even spanked them a couple of times out of frustration but that was a while ago and I end up feeling guilty when I shouldn't. 

So here's what I do. I put there face real close to there potty accidents and say "NO" over and over and I make them look at me in the face to let them know I'm angry. SOMETIMES, I hit their bumbum but only for the shock effect. And then I tell them to go to their crates. But here's what my girl did earlier today. She sneaks off in the kitchen downstairs to do her thing! I had a pottypad upstairs! It's so random. It's like they know not to do it, that's why they do it behind my back! Imma kill her! ERRRRRGH


----------



## Guest

Lacey is 7 months old now. She is such a good little girl, never really had any behavior problems with her. The first day home she knew I was the boss. I tried everything I could to make sure she was not out of my site. This way she couldn't pee or poop were she wasn't suppose too. This doesn't mean she didn't have an accident or two. When I can't keep an eye on her she goes into her exercise pen. I figure this way she can't do something, get into something or go somewhere I don't want her to. It has worked for us. Everytime she does something good she gets a "good girl" and sometimes a cheerio. I am a big believer in postive reinforcement.


----------



## Maxismom

I know this isnt funny because its coming back to bite me in the @SS being so easy with Maxi.........Maxi actually yells back at me when we are having a fight about something he did if i say no he gives me this major loud screaming bark back and we go back and forth and what happens is i struggle with being serious because i see his cute face showing me he is angry that i am yelling at him
one day i will video this because iknow people think im nuts when i tell them this but its true Maxi has an opinion about things and he lets me know what it is


----------



## 2happymalts

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Sep 29 2004, 02:22 PM
> *I know this isnt funny because its coming back to bite me in the @SS being so easy with Maxi.........Maxi actually yells back at me when we are having a fight about something he did if i say no he gives me this major loud screaming bark back and we go back and forth and what happens is i struggle with being serious because i see his cute face showing me he is angry that i am yelling at him
> one day i will video this because iknow people think im nuts when i tell them this but its true Maxi has an opinion about things and he lets me know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10311*


[/QUOTE]







I know what you mean, Josie (my little alpha female) tips her head back and actually howls-we laugh that she thinks she is a hound dog when she wants me to know what she thinks about something. It is the funniest thing ever. She is all attitude while doing it too she is a sassy little girl







but that is what I love about her. She is also the first to cuddle and love forever. 

buttercloud when you say no when they potty in the wrong spot do you take them to the spot you want them to potty. Ours learned early on to go outside so whenever they would have an accident I would tell them "no bad" and take them outside and when they went potty there like they were supposed to I would tell them "good potty" and of course treats treats treats, they love treats...I feel very lucky that our babies were so easy to train...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I just need to watch them when they're out of their crate. It pisses me off when there's a clean pad and they pee next to it





















<_< . Do any of you guys let your babies run free? At what age?


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

We let Brinkley run free for about ummm...2 days... h34r: 
Then he started having accidents again.








So, he is back to the kitchen during the day...the hall is gated so he can be in the kitchen/den/living room when we are home...and at night he can be in our bedroom and the hall. This is ok so far.

I am like Buttercloud...sometimes when he has "oops"-I just don't get it...there will be a clean pad...and I KNOW he knows better...so why poo in the floor????? I just wish I could get in his little furry head!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I live in a small 1 bedroom apartment. I let Lexi roam when I'm home, but if I leave she goes in her crate. She is starting to get really good at telling me when she has to go out. Sometimes I think she is just barking and ignore her. Oops! My fault! I can't wait for the day when I can just leave her out all day.


----------



## Kaley

Spike and Lulu do not even know what a crate is... they run all day free i like it that way./... accidents yes maybe a few but they both go in their wee-wee pads no much trouble there


----------



## doctorcathy

nicole, have you tried wee wee pads? i know that you said that your house is small, but maybe in a corner somwhere? i'd like to see what happens after a week. toby might do well on that.


----------



## Mystify79

I don't let Tuffy roam free.. he has a knack for finding trouble when he's roaming about and I usually have to bust out the vaccuum or clean up a ton after he's been out. He's been known to bust out of the baby gate, I still don't know how h34r: He hasn't had an accident in forever, but I don't know whether that's because he's been limited to his roaming area or if he's just grown up.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## doctorcathy

i totally understand what you're saying. its just that i never trained our malts to go potty outside, and on the wee wee pad---they just knew that it was ok to pee there and no where else. my point was that maybe toby gets a sudden urge and feels that he doesnt have any time to walk to the door to give you a signal, that he feels that he HAS to go right then and there.

anyway, im glad that stuff is workign for you though.


----------



## Sunshine

Actually it's interesting, because I read SOMEWHERE (Don't ask where, cos I have no idea!







) that some small dogs don't really realise that they need to go to the toilet until the last minute sort of thing... so they could need to go for about 15 minutes... but they wait til the last second and "ooh ooh gotta go NOW" psssst... on the pretty floors! LOL Maybe that's why Toby is having accidents - maybe he just hasn't learnt how to tell BEFOREHAND that he has to go potty? As far as I read, it isn't uncommon.

Maybe the wee wee pads are a good option - then he could make a dash for it to use it in emergencies. Abby has to use a wee wee pad in her play pen (because I work, she is in there in four hour blocks). I always let her out of the crate as soon as I am home, and try not to put her in there much unless I am going out and she can't come with me. There is a second wee wee pad in the bathroom (because she can't get to the one in her play pen when she is out - it doesn't have a gate or anything). BUT if I am home, I make a point of taking her outside - and she will preferrably go outside. I've noticed sometimes that the minute I put her on the grass, she doesn't even have time to take more than 3 or 4 steps before she has to pee - so she must be holding it for outside! And if I don't take her out she'll be sitting inside then do this little whimper and absolutely bolt for the potty pad - sometimes not making it, and other times not even bothering :wacko: LOL But she gets there most of the time!!!

We still have mistakes obviously, because she is only 9 1/2 weeks old. But they are fewer since I adopted this regime. If you are concerned about allowing him to think he can go potty "on the floor" as such, then you could get a litter tray and put the pad in that. You can get ones that are like little houses - that way, he's not really seeing it as going potty on the floor - he's going potty in his 'potty house'. If you started it off near the door, you maybe could slowly move it outside, say onto the verandah and then eventually down the stairs and rid of it forever? I don't know - I'm only a beginner with all this, just a suggestion!

Abby still walks off the side of the wee wee pad when she does a poo though... :wacko: LOL oh well... peeing in the right spot is good enough for now!!!


----------



## doctorcathy

i started training the maltese to go potty only outside like in january, i think. anyway, i was sooo nervous(and they were already 1 and 2yrs old). and i put out the wee wee pads at night--and 90% of the time they'll hold it till we open the door. its cute. lol. but since they were sick, i put out like 4 wee wee pads throughout the house....because i know how it feels to be sick, the bathroom can be close, but it will feel sooo far away. so now sprites using the wee wee pad at night. and i know she's getting better too. she's soo lazy, she'll go to the pad outside my bedroom door, and not the one next to the outside door. lol. 

i remember playing with sprite when she we used wee wee pads, and we would play, and suddenly she would drop the toy and run to the pad. lol. and whats cool, and that when they understand that they can go potty on the pad, and you need to move the pad to somewhere else, i just say "hey, sprite, ellie! look, heres the pad!!" and i'll point to it. and they know. its awesome. im sure sprites going to want to use the pad when it rains again.







my baby doesnt like it when its cold outside. lol.


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts+Sep 29 2004, 03:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maxismom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 29 2004, 02:22 PM
> *I know this isnt funny because its coming back to bite me in the @SS being so easy with Maxi.........Maxi actually yells back at me when we are having a fight about something he did if i say no he gives me this major loud screaming bark back and we go back and forth and what happens is i struggle with being serious because i see his cute face showing me he is angry that i am yelling at him
> one day i will video this because iknow people think im nuts when i tell them this but its true Maxi has an opinion about things and he lets me know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10311*
Click to expand...









I know what you mean, Josie (my little alpha female) tips her head back and actually howls-we laugh that she thinks she is a hound dog when she wants me to know what she thinks about something. It is the funniest thing ever. She is all attitude while doing it too she is a sassy little girl








but that is what I love about her. She is also the first to cuddle and love forever. 

buttercloud when you say no when they potty in the wrong spot do you take them to the spot you want them to potty. Ours learned early on to go outside so whenever they would have an accident I would tell them "no bad" and take them outside and when they went potty there like they were supposed to I would tell them "good potty" and of course treats treats treats, they love treats...I feel very lucky that our babies were so easy to train...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10317
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know its hard because you try not to laugh ,maxi sounds like a gremlin sometimes and he doesnt like when i get angry i just cant bring myself to spank him .................He has this frenzy almost like clockwork every night at the same time where he goes luny last night he went a little bit to far and i screeched and he stoped


----------



## Puddles Mom

Puddles gets a loud NO NO and if he does the same thing again, its a light spank on the bottom with a NO NO at the same time. 

We have a problem with him wanting to bite or chew on my hand while rubbing him. I have been giving him a light tap in the mouth with a no no bite. Its helping some and I will continue to, until he gets it. You can't hardly walk in my den for the toys, so he has plenty to chew on.


----------



## Guest

Just one thought..if that shopping bag that your dog peed on was plastic...then tap your own nose! There is something about the chemistry of plastic that attracts cats and dogs. The most well trained Maltese will pee on a plastic bag...that seems to be a reality. So..if this is the case...that is the one "accident" that I would truly ignore.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by vita_@Oct 18 2004, 12:45 AM
> *Just one thought..if that shopping bag that your dog peed on was plastic...then tap your own nose! There is something about the chemistry of plastic that attracts cats and dogs. The most well trained Maltese will pee on a plastic bag...that seems to be a reality. So..if this is the case...that is the one "accident" that I would truly ignore.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12296*


[/QUOTE]


That is interesting.







..Brinkley has peed on a plastic shoppin gbag before...don't remember my cats ever doing it though..


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 3 2004, 01:14 PM
> *Puddles gets a loud NO NO and if he does the same thing again, its a light spank on the bottom with a NO NO at the same time.*


Hi Puddles Mom, I'm not a dog trainer but have read tons of books on the subject and I have never ever read anything that recommended hitting a dog, no matter how light the touch. There are some great books on the subject... PetSmart even has some small paperback books at the check out counter that I have found fun to read and helpful.


----------

